# Connecting new Wharfedale speakers to 'old' hi fi



## amelia1730 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hope someone can help please. 

I am trying to connect new Wharfedale speakers to my M-in-law's old hi fi system. I expected to simply wrap the wires around posts and them tighten the clamp - hey presto! - but her system only has very flimsy little fold down clip type connectors which can barely take the thickness of the proper cable I want to use. Because the wire is more substantial than on her original speakers they wont stay in their flipped down position so the wires pop out again.

Hope you understand what I mean and can offer a solution
Many thanks
Amelia


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I think so,

I had the same issue on a Hi-FI and ended up removing some of the strands of wire so they did fit in , I was using 76 ??? strand HiFi cable I think from BOSE into a NAD system
the Bose had the connectors which where very tight

and look a bit like this http://www.audiospares.com/image.php?id=1062&type=P

can you perhaps take a image of the connector and post

otherwise why not use smaller cable


----------



## amelia1730 (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes, looks like those. Bought quality cable as the speakers are supposed to be good. Guess I shall have to downgrade if no alternative.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so you can get the cable to fit the hole, just not stay in
Anything you could do with cable ties 
Is it the weight of the cable pulling out .... can you support somehow 
And the spring is not strong enough


----------



## amelia1730 (Feb 21, 2005)

The wire wont go throught the hole properly - it "ruckles up" and because the cable is weighty it then pulls out anyway.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yep thats what I had - cutting away some of the strands helped - I then cable tied them to the speaker stand - on the small speakers
The base unit was OK as it was laying down
And I also had to make a loop in the cable on the NAD so that the cable was not pulling down, but came in from the top -- - hard to describe really.
real pain really...... my new amp has screw fixing and they are bad too

thats the danger of being "into" hifi and going for this high quality cable .......


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

There are solder and solder-less pins that may work for you.

Here is a link to some solder-less pins that can take up to #8 AWG wires and may have pins small enough to fit the speaker terminals:
http://www.av-cables.net/connectors/connectors-29782.html


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Large speaker cables are an oversell, you can run about 1/3 the size they want to sell you these days, besides do you think that old HiFi can pump out enough watts to make use of those over sized cables?

http://consumerist.com/2008/03/do-coat-hangers-sound-as-good-monster-cables.html

.

.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are going to have to trim down the strands on the large wire, it would do no good to have the big wire anyway. Go with smaller wires. If you have the large wires already there, just pigtail smaller wires onto them and run into the speakers. That way, the heavy, thick wires aren't pulling down on the speakers.

Big wires are good for long runs, very expensive Hi-Fi systems and such. A pair of bookshelf speakers are good with some small speaker cable.


----------



## amelia1730 (Feb 21, 2005)

Great replies. Thanks for those guys.


----------

